# Addicted to my iPhone



## kristiandkurt (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi I'm Kurt and I'm addicted to my iPhone. 

Glad I got that off my chest, anyone have any experience using one for the States on the Egypt GSM networks. I've heard conflicting rumors on this.

Also has anyone been using the Vodaphone Blackberry network there? Thoughts?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

You can use an american purchased iphone in Egypt as long as you crack the iphone. 

Basically, the iphone from AT&T is locked to work only on AT&T. So you download an application online and crack the "exclusivity" then you can use your iphone anywhere. 

I'm familiar with only using the iphone on Mobinil (one of the 3 providers in Egypt) and so far it works well.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

My friend bought a blackberry in the Uk and uses it here with vodaphone no problem, well no problem now that she got her IT guy to " fiddle" with it.

Maiden


----------



## kristiandkurt (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, great info so glad I can use the iphone over in Egypt. Just called AT&T Relocation Department and they are letting me out of my contract when the time comes no penalties, Yeah!


----------



## shazi1 (May 4, 2010)

i think you will have to crack the application .


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

if it's out of contract you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> You can use an american purchased iphone in Egypt as long as you crack the iphone.
> 
> Basically, the iphone from AT&T is locked to work only on AT&T. So you download an application online and crack the "exclusivity" then you can use your iphone anywhere.
> 
> I'm familiar with only using the iphone on Mobinil (one of the 3 providers in Egypt) and so far it works well.


I have an iphone that i will want in Egypt .how do you crack it ....i have heard of an app called yellow bird , but never found it yet ?.....I looked on You Tube , but the demo was hard to follow:confused2:


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

Hi - I use a Blackberry on a UK Vodaphone contract with no problem. Have been in Cairo, Luxor, Aswan and Hurghada with it. I did read an alarming article in the Times where someone had some outrageous charges because of internet connection and I checked with my boss after the second trip but there was no noticeable hike in the bill despite the fact that all my faxes are rerouted to my e-mail address and the wretched thing is receiving all day every day!! Hey ho, technology where would we be without it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sohia,
When you get here someone will know someone who can crack it for you.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sohia,
> When you get here someone will know someone who can crack it for you.
> 
> Maiden


Shouldn't cost more than a 100 EGP. to unlock iPhones to be able to use it with a local SIM card by the way, 150 EGP. max, depending on the shop and the area where it's located, same goes for the BlackBerries.

Do NOT leave the handset in the store, it takes around 5-10 minutes to unlock it if they really do know how to unlock it, so if you're asked to leave it and to go pick it up in a day or so, that means something isn't right


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Shouldn't cost more than a 100 EGP. to unlock iPhones to be able to use it with a local SIM card by the way, 150 EGP. max, depending on the shop and the area where it's located, same goes for the BlackBerries.
> 
> Do NOT leave the handset in the store, it takes around 5-10 minutes to unlock it if they really do know how to unlock it, so if you're asked to leave it and to go pick it up in a day or so, that means something isn't right


Good advice there !!!!! i would of left it with them if you had not of brought that to my attention, never had to have a phone unlocked so wasnt sure how long t would of taken ...i may go on You Tube and watch the demo and try it myself , as i have other sims i would like to try also


----------



## jojo2005 (May 29, 2010)

I think that is good advice anywhere in the world. I certainly wouldn't be leaving my phone with any of the local shops that specialise in 'unlocking' here!!


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

jojo2005 said:


> I think that is good advice anywhere in the world. I certainly wouldn't be leaving my phone with any of the local shops that specialise in 'unlocking' here!!


Wel yeah your right , but even if you go t a good shop anywhere things can go wrong ...how with unblocking i dont know as i dont know what they do to it .....but its a chance you take i supose ......i have mobile in insurance but i bet it wouldnt cover that if anythiing went wrong 
Best thing for me to do it get it done before i go .


----------



## psip (Jan 20, 2010)

My wife and I recently arrived from the states and had no problem unlocking our iphones ourselves. Send me a message if you are having trouble and I'll give you some pointers.

Paul


----------

